# CP:  Panjwai ammo cache with anti-air MG ammo destroyed



## The Bread Guy (18 Aug 2010)

This from the Canadian Press:


> Coalition forces say they've destroyed a weapons cache that included anti-aircraft machine-gun rounds and IED-making materials during an operation in the Panjwaii district of Kandahar.
> 
> Ten Taliban insurgents were killed in the battle with a security force Tuesday near the village of Zangabad, in Panjwaii, where Canadians are focusing their efforts in the final year of Canada's combat mission.
> 
> ...


Still no official statement on ISAF web site as of this post.

_More on Taliban AA in S. Afghanistan:
"3 "anti-aircraft weapons", 30mm, 14.5mm ammo nabbed in Helmand"
"2 x ZPU-1 14.5mm Anti-Air MG's Nailed in Helmand"
Selected Open Source Bibliography:  Taliban SAM and Anti-Aircraft Threat_


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Aug 2010)

Zangabad...there's a blast from the past.

NOTE: I am not a WALT, pretending to have been at Zangabad.  I was in the BG, in the TOC, having milk and cookies every night (between lines of coke done off of hookers' backs), but I heard that name, from time to time, from the troops out in the bad-lands.


----------



## Franko (18 Aug 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Zangabad...there's a blast from the past.
> 
> NOTE: I am not a WALT, pretending to have been at Zangabad.  I was in the BG, in the TOC, having milk and cookies every night (between lines of coke done off of hookers' backs), but I heard that name, from time to time, from the troops out in the bad-lands.



Ahhh....good times!

Regards


----------



## dogger1936 (18 Aug 2010)

Ahh Zangabad. Sunny with a chance of mortars in the afternoon.


----------

